# Dear Sally



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Please don't grow and be kind to us coasties. We've had enough storm crap to deal with in 2020.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

She's a temperamental wench, unfortunately. Fingers crossed everyone stays safe.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well we are likely to get drilled. In the worst storm surge projected area, 7-11ft. Mandatory evacuation underway so I am out of here and headed to north MS to a friends place. So much for my fishing plans....lol.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Well we are likely to get drilled. In the worst storm surge projected area, 7-11ft. Mandatory evacuation underway so I am out of here and headed to north MS to a friends place. So much for my fishing plans....lol.


Stay Safe Steve, holler if you need anything


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Stay safe!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well the really good news is that the storm kept shifting east to the point where we are on the west edge now so the N wind is minimizing the surge. All things considered we might have dodged a bullet. Yard and storage might likely still flood but no big deal.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Orange Beach and Pensacola getting hammered and soaked. 30 inches plus of rain in Pensacola and still pouring. Tornados popping off. Pensacola 3-Mile Bridge over bay damaged and downtown flooded. Bad storm and big mess. All my family members and friends safe though, thank goodness. 

Here are a couple shots of Orange Beach.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I am blessed that it shifted so far east as to not even impact us in Bay Saint Louis. Water didn't even get up on my pad and only a few pieces or wood debris floated into the yard. But so sad for my friends to the east. As my son just said, " how does something packing winds of 100 mph only move 1 mph....my brain just doesn't comprehend that."


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Glad you fared well Steve. The rapid intensification and late jog east fooled a lot of folks. Think the lesson of Michael would have been a wake-up call but guess not.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

So sorry for all in the path of this storm. May God protect you all.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

It was a doozy. We got smoked in OBA.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well @ifsteve, in your own words...F Zeta


----------

